# Ehiem pro 3



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone have one of these "self priming" units? I just got back from a friend of mine who bought one at Big Als and between the both of us we couldn't figure out how to prime it without doing it the old way by filling it thru the intake in the tank with a garden hose. After it ran for about 2 hours we shut the unit down disconnected the quick release ,plugged it back in and nothing.Had to prime it again garden hose method , no matter how many times we pressed the primer bulb it just wouldn't prime on it's own. What did we miss?


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*eheim fans?*

bump


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

it tells you how to in the instruction manual 

just make sure both the intake and out flow pipes are below the water surface and its simple. Press the button on the filter.


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*Ok*

yes we read the instruction manual and followed the instructions to a T. Yet I posted here for advice, thinking some one has one and there has to be a trick, I just got back from Big Als and the consensus is that It doesn't work very well as far as self priming goes,I am not the first to inquire about the self priming feature. On another site some one claims that the canister has to be empty in order to prime using the bulb.Others have mentioned that in power outages the unit will not prime using the bulb and the canister must be drained then primed and not having the drain on the bottom means disconnect and carry to sink dump and re connect. Not very user friendly I think. But instead I got " read the instructions " you have got to be kidding me.


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*Heres a review one of many that sound the same.*

CONS
BEST USES
Comments about Eheim Pro 3 Canister Filter with Media:
I've had the Eheim pro 3 Ultra G90 for about 6 months on one of my tanks, after my Eheim Classic filter died. It is reliable, and easy to operate. Apparently the pro 3 Ultra G series was an upgrade to previous versions that had a lot of problems with leaking around the seals or primer button. At least, I have had no leaks so far.

Biggest selling feature for me was the priming button. Priming the classic version can be somewhat of a pain.

Major hassles that I've found is that once it is stopped for any reason, you'll need to carry the filter to the sink and dump out the water. It will not prime otherwise, and no water will cycle in/out. So, if you happen to have a power failure, even if it occurs 5 minutes after a thorough cleaning - you will need to disconnect the filter and dump out the water...and unlike with the classic series, you cannot drain the water from the bottom...you must pick it up dump it. When you reconnect, water will flow down automatically, and can be started and primed again. Of course this means that you'll need to top up the water level in the aquarium again. The classic series did restart again after a power disruption.

This drawback would make this filter design extremely annoying for any times that frequent water changes are a must. Even if the filter is totally clean, you'll need to disconnect, open, dump water, reconnect... anytime the filter is stopped for any reason.

One time during the night, we had a very brief power failure. Knowing this filter's flaw, I dragged myself out of bed to get the filter going again. Another time, there was a power failure during the night when everyone was asleep. Didn't happen to notice until sometime in the afternoon that the filter was running with no water circulation. The other tank has a fluval filter, which always restarts itself perfectly.
WAS THIS A GIFT?:No
BOTTOM LINE No, I would not recommend this to a friend
Was this review helpful? Yes / No - You may also flag this review
11/14/2010

Has a problem with leaking seals
By Bob C.from Edmonton AB
PROS
Durable
Easy To Use
Lightweight
Versatile
CONS
Poor Design
BEST USES
Comments about Eheim Pro 3 Canister Filter with Media:
I have had this filter for about 1 year and have had problems with a leak from the seal for the head or the primer. Have done an internet search and this appears to be a common problem. I have used the classic series for over 20 years and never had a problem. Would not recommend this filter.
WAS THIS A GIFT?:No
BOTTOM LINE No, I would not recommend this to a friend
Was this review helpful? Yes / No - You may also flag this review
Displaying review


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry I did not see this lol

I have 2 of the pro 3 and pro 2 and to be honest I have never had them prime on their own. I am always doing it old school like you mentioned defininatly a flawed design IMO


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*what a cocky answerpleco guy?*




Jackson said:


> Sorry I did not see this lol
> 
> I have 2 of the pro 3 and pro 2 and to be honest I have never had them prime on their own. I am always doing it old school like you mentioned defininatly a flawed design IMO


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*Thank You*



redrobster said:


>


I'm done with these bleeding heart "Eheim" people .... Make your point known,Eheim is over rated , prove me wrong.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

redrobster said:


> I'm done with these bleeding heart "Eheim" people .... Make your point known,Eheim is over rated , prove me wrong.


Eheims are great just depends on what model. The only ones I think are worth every penny are the classics.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a Pro II and the self-prime works for me. As CanadaPleco mentioned, as long as both intake and output tubes are underneath water, it should self prime.


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> I have a Pro II and the self-prime works for me. As CanadaPleco mentioned, as long as both intake and output tubes are underneath water, it should self prime.


but of course we were trying to prime the unit without the tubes being underwater, does this make any sense to anyone else?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I am pretty sure the instruction manual says specifically to have both tubes under water before you attempt to self prime...


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*Both tubes?*

Both tubes under water? Did any one read the original post? 2 guys with over 50 years combined in the hobby! We tried to prime a unit " dry?" .of course both tubes were underwater, >Just went on "Canada Pleco" forum and lo and behold he also had problems with his PRO 3.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

redrobster said:


> Just went on "Canada Pleco" forum and lo and behold he also had problems with his PRO 3.


Well not really.... when i took it out of the box there was a small piece that got stuck in one of the tubes and it didnt allow any water in. The unit is amazing.


----------



## newforestrob (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi there,I just joined this forum,and I just seen this thread,I feel your pain because I went through ,what your going through now,I can tell you that mine is now 100 % fixed,heres what you need to do.
Phone eheim's tech support and tell them you are missing a rubber gasket that is located in the priming unit,which is located inside the pump head, their number is 888 343 4662.
If its anything like me youre going to have to wait around 10 weeks to get that,I would probably ask for a new priming unit(thats located in the head).
After you get those parts you'll need a t-10(you'll need a long thin driver to reach ) driver to take the head and priming assembly apart.
Caution should be taken,to remember how the red locking button comes out,and there is a spring on that and a spring under tension in the priming unit.
I hope that helps and I'm glad I could contribute to this site and let us know how things work out for you


----------



## newforestrob (Jan 21, 2011)

also heres the parts I received for visual reference(they also sent me a new imellor)I was missing the rubber gasket ,it is sandwhiched between thos two pieces


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

I also bought a pro 3 and found it difficult to prime at first. My mistake was I was just pushing the button once and expecting it to prime. You actually have to press the button rapidly many times to get it to prime. I mean like machine gun fast. 


Other than that, the filter has been working flawlessly.


----------

